# ..



## shanet883 (Oct 12, 2012)

...


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

shanet883 said:


> ...


???


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

!!!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

:confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2013)

:ranger:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2013)

exactly..


----------



## cds usa (Jan 4, 2011)

For sure!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Gosh this in an exciting thread


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

You're easily turned on then!

Pete


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

shanet883 said:


> ...


....


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PeteandSylv said:


> You're easily turned on then!
> 
> Pete


Easy to please, thats me


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

shanet883 said:


> ...


Maybe he was sending an SOS (· · · — — — · · ·) but only got the S out before the crocodile got him?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

:rofl:


David_&_Letitia said:


> Maybe he was sending an SOS (· · · — — — · · ·) but only got the S out before the crocodile got him?


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------

